
Case study of SSR with React in a large e-commerce app - znaky
http://blog.jakoblind.no/case-study-of-ssr-with-react-in-a-large-e-commerce-app/
======
ricardobeat
I’d love to hear about the browser side of this. Are all components bundled
and delivered to the client? Does the whole page get handled to React, how do
you initialise stand-alone Components in a mostly static page, etc. These
challenges at scale seem to get little coverage.

~~~
znaky
Good input for a part 2 post! :)

